# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Terri Lynn Land (U.S. Senate, R-MI)

## malkusm

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Terri Lynn Land
*Office Sought:* U.S. Senate, Michigan
*Website:* http://www.terrilynnland.com/
*Social Media:* Facebook | Twitter

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Michigan
District: N/A
Incumbent: Carl Levin (D-MI) - Will not seek re-election.
Other Primary Candidates: None announced.
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: Gary Peters (D), Terry Whitney (D)
Cook PVI: D+4 (Leans Democrat)
Relevant poll numbers: http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/p...er2013Memo.pdf
Peters (D) 43%
Land (R) 36%
Undecided 21%
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points:

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## CG1976

I don't know anything about her... Can someone give some insight?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

There's not much of a record out on her since she was only Sec of State here, so there's not much to despise her on yet. Some of my associates on our district and state committee know of her and certainly aren't fans as I believe she was for RFIDs in licenses among other things. She'll likely be an establishment caver in any event. No stars until further notice.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Senate Conservatives Fund does not have any GOP candidates for this race (yet). This may be an opportunity to recommend a candidate to them.

http://www.senateconservatives.com/site/races

----------


## malkusm

Could she be a DeMint / Coburn type even? Surely we must be able to find some evidence of which way she will go on certain issues?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is all she has on her website:




> ABOUT TERRI
> 
> Terri Lynn Land served two terms as Michigan's 41st Secretary of State, from 2003 to 2010. With her message of improving customer service for the taxpayers, Land was elected in 2002 with the largest margin in an open seat race in a generation, and again in 2006 by historic margins.
> 
> Ensuring quality customer service through efficiency, innovation and technology drove Land's agenda as Secretary of State. Accomplishments during her two terms include expanding online service options, revolutionizing the branch office structure to create shorter lines for customers and implementing more secure and accurate election equipment across the state.
> 
> Prior to serving as Secretary of State, Land served as Kent County clerk from 1992-2000, which was a time of tremendous change and growth in Michigan's 4th largest county. In that position, her focus was on making county government more open and accessible for the public.
> 
> Land's political involvement stretches back to her high school years, when she served as a "scatter blitzer" for the Gerald R. Ford for President campaign. In 1978, she was one of the youngest attendees at the Republican State Convention in Michigan.
> ...

----------


## malkusm

She seemed to have no problem implementing REAL ID standards on Michigan drivers' licenses: http://www.sys-con.com/node/470910




> "Our world continues to change and Michigan must keep pace," Land said. "This plan ensures the integrity of state-issued licenses and helps to secure America's borders. Of course, our customers' needs are always important to us. That's why we crafted our initiative to provide residents with a convenient option depending on their travel needs. Bolstering the security of our licenses is good for families, good for Michigan and good for America."

----------


## malkusm

She was co-chair of the Michigan Bush-Cheney 2004 re-election campaign: http://news.google.com/newspapers?id...ynn+land&hl=en

----------


## malkusm

She came out against intervention in Syria a couple months ago. From her Facebook page:




> President Obama has not made a compelling case to justify military intervention in the Syrian civil war, or to put the lives of our military men and women at risk. I want to be very clear - if I were in the Senate today, I would vote ‘No’ on a resolution authorizing military intervention in Syria.

----------


## CG1976

Yuck. She seems establishment. And she's rich and a slumlord from what I read online today. She won't be getting my cash.

----------


## mz10

She is a member of the RNC and voted (in the minority) for the Blackwell resolution to get rid of the 2012 rules changes. So if nothing else, it seems she's willing to be antagonistic to the Establishment which is a good sign.

Also worth noting that the Establishment only got behind her when it became clear that they couldn't recruit anyone else.

----------


## EBounding

She's slightly better than Hoekstra, but that's not saying much.  I can see her supporting a Fed Audit.  I'll probably vote for her instead of the democrat, but that's about it.  She'll be a good canary in the coalmine for future candidates.

----------

